# Baddeck yarn stores



## Nevah (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi 
I am going to Halifax Nova Scotia and will be shopping for yarn after touring the Cabot Trail. I am very excited to be going and have been told that the yarn store in Baddeck is really good. Any suggestion as to what to look out for. I would like to shop with a project in mind but can't make up my mind. I would like to knit something unique for my granddaughter. If anyone can suggest something I would love to hear from you. She in one years old.


----------



## victormartin (Apr 29, 2013)

Locate and compare Yarn Stores in Baddeck NS, Yellow Pages Local Listings. Find useful information, the address and the phone number of the local business.
__________________________________________________

prescription sunglasses


----------



## nsldy (Oct 9, 2012)

The yarn store in Baddeck is a treasure and you will not leave empty handed. i brought a quilting group there and they all ended up leaving with knitting projects. 
There are 2 great shops in halifax. The L&S yarn store in the hydrostone district is my favorite. The Loop is on Barrington Street. they all have web sites. hope you enjoy.


----------



## mairmie (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi..If you`re coming to Halifax...it`s quite a distance to travel to Baddeck.Both places have nice yarn shops. The one at the Hydrostone area in Halifax is particularly nice. Hope you get lots of nice yarns to keep you busy and that our weather improves for your visit. Seems like it`s rained here forever......


----------



## I. Heart Knitting (Feb 18, 2011)

Was in Baddeck last year while on a road trip with 3 other women from NY - all of us knitters. We loved their supply of Handmaiden yarns - (don't think it would be appropriate for knitting for a baby but it's a Canadian company). I do believe they have patterns and sample knits they display alongside the yarn for adults. Don't forget to buy some yarn for yourself!


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

I often pass the highway exit for this store when traveling to Cape Breton from Halifax and never stopped. After reading your post, I decided to stop today ( it was meant to be).It is a lovely store with a large selection. It is owned by a couple and they both knit ( isn't that cool!). They have a lot of samples knit so this was really helpful for me ( I need to see and feel the item I want to make). They have hand-dyed yarn that is made for their store (gorgeous colors). 

It is a beautiful spot and their shop is cute and cozy. They have baby items knit up so you should be able to get some ideas. Pat has some of her own designs knit up and she will give you the pattern when you buy the yarn.

They are on Facebook and they have a website, so you could contact them before you go. I would highly recommend this shop!


----------

